# Nos vs Methanol



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

ok, i have come across a methanol injection set for $200 (through a friend) and was wondering if i should do that or go for nos....
all i have right now is a K&N, so everything internal is stock...im looking for a power gain, and cost effectiveness...

thanks in advance


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Meth injection is used more on boosted cars, go with Nitrous. Methanol injection and water injection help keep things under control, doesn't really add any power.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
meth is used to cool the incoming air that was heated by a turbo or supercharger.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think non FI cars can gain some decent HP with meth injection. Colder air always = more power potention. For $200 I say do it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't the meth injected onto the outside of the intercooler to cool the air? How are you going to use it to cool incoming air if you don't have a intercooler?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Not exactly sure how it works, but I have read that it was done and was sucessful. Check this: Picked up 20 rwhp on N/A Vmax 6.0 with methanol kit dyno testing today - LS1TECH

add a cam, bump compression up and here is some HP that many are missing out on.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds interesting, but needs a tune right out of the box before you use it.
I wonder where they are injecting it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it sprays right into the intake charge. as said it's just to bring the intake air charge down in temp plus it adds a little protection from knock for boosted cars by raising the octane. for that type of power NO2 is the way to go but doing it right (and thereby maybe saving your engine) isn't cheap.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks for the input guys, i think im gonna pass on the methanol, and prob save up for a cam and tune...logical? or should i start with nos?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

NO2 is if you don't want more power all the time. I DD mine so gettign real HP with a street cam isn't gonig to happen. Plus I would need a heavy duty cam that would also hurt my driving on the street. Thats why I'm a fan of NO2. Its the best of both worlds. Just not street elgal lol


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

*I DD mine so gettign real HP with a street cam isn't gonig to happen.*

I got 55hp with my cam and a proper tune


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

740tank said:


> I got 55hp with my cam and a proper tune


50+- HP for street cam VS 150 for NO2? Not even in the same ball park. It is a different type of build, and each have their own perks though.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

alright guys, thanks for the info...ill look into the n02 in the near future.


----------

